

Street-Fighting Mathematics - icey
http://mitpress.mit.edu/catalog/item/default.asp?ttype=2&tid=12156
Direct link to the PDF: http://mitpress.mit.edu/books/full_pdfs/Street-Fighting_Mathematics.pdf
======
icey
Direct link to the PDF: [http://mitpress.mit.edu/books/full_pdfs/Street-
Fighting_Math...](http://mitpress.mit.edu/books/full_pdfs/Street-
Fighting_Mathematics.pdf)

